# Murfreesboro, TN - Young Jack, OTI



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Jack is about two years, very playful. Was not getting on with the older lab in the household, may be male dog dominant.

Great with people. He is not on Petfinder, I do not have his ID number.

Rutherford County P.A.W.S. 
285 John Rice Blvd 
Murfreesboro, TN 37129 
Phone (615) 898-7740 / Fax (615) 898-7994


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Awwwww, he is great!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I have heard that Jack is being rescued.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Is this confimed? I was going to work on trying to get him pull and transported to NH.

Here is his petfinder link. There is a video of him, they test him with a male choc lab, no issues. He is approached by a 3-4 yo girl and he wants to follow her home. Its heartbreaking.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11129267


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I was told a local rescue is pulling him. I have asked to be contacted in the event this falls through.


----------

